# Racechip RS FOR SALE $300



## jamesxpro78 (Mar 27, 2018)

*Racechip RS FOR SALE $250 Lowered Price*

Racechip RS for sale at $250. I had the chip for about a month and it great, extra power, quicker excelleration, and more boost. Adds about +25hp or more and +35 ft lbs I need the money for personal reasons. If you wanna buy it hit me up at [email protected]
Thanks


----------



## jamesxpro78 (Mar 27, 2018)

Could someone compare the apr and unitronic tune? Which is better, gives more power, boost, and ft lb of torque?


----------



## IReapZz (Jun 16, 2018)

jamesxpro78 said:


> Could someone compare the apr and unitronic tune? Which is better, gives more power, boost, and ft lb of torque?


 apr tune isn't for our cars in the US. So unitronic is the only tune.


----------

